# FWIW....... Did The Math



## Salty dog (Jul 8, 2017)

It isn't worth much but maybe appropriate in "Back of the house". It also helps explain where I'm coming from.

I sat down and tried to figure out how many meals I've served in my career so far........1,769,000 and counting. (Give or take a few thousand.)

A mix of high volume, corporate and fine dining the first 20 years. The last 20 years at my own place. That doesn't include cooking at the firehouse.

This post falls under the category "Information Masturbation"


----------



## Wdestate (Jul 8, 2017)

Some impressive meal stats right there. My work just had our 10 year anniversary party this past week and we did something similar we estimated over that time we have served 223.000 meals ( function venue ) if I had to guess my whole career would probably be 600.000. only about a million and change behind you... Cheers to feeding the masses


----------



## Nemo (Jul 8, 2017)

Wow. Kudos to you pro chefs.

I prepare an average of 4 or 5 meals a day, probaly a lot less involved and skillful on average than what you guys are doing.

Did I say kudos?


----------



## tsuriru (Jul 8, 2017)

Some very impressive figures. I am at awe with the amount of knowledge and experience that must come with them. Respect.


----------



## OliverNuther (Jul 8, 2017)

Lol. I was doing some similar mental arithmetic the other day. 

My wife and I own an industrial takeaway and every morning I boil a couple of dozen eggs for use in sandwiches, salads etc. 

Peeling hard boiled eggs can be a bit of a mind numbing experience and while my mind was wandering the other day I worked out that over the last 6 years I've peeled about 30 000 eggs. 

A long way short of your numbers Salty, but it's a lot of bumnuts.


----------



## Mute-on (Jul 8, 2017)

These numbers and your blindfolded onion pretty much say it all. Nothing beats experience. 

Like Nemo said. Kudos, Salty.


----------



## Matus (Jul 9, 2017)

You guys feed the planet - kudos  I just calculated that it will take me another 3.000 years to serve the same amount of meals as Salty already did. And I am not looking forward to that because I am also doing the dishes


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 9, 2017)

Mute-on said:


> These numbers and your blindfolded onion pretty much say it all. Nothing beats experience.
> 
> Like Nemo said. Kudos, Salty.



Behind my back onion was more difficult.

I don't want to short-change home cooks. There's a different kind of pressure when you prepare a meal then sit down and share it with the "customers". They may not always give honest feedback but you can tell by their expressions, comments or lack of, how or what they eat, how fast or slow etc. It would be like eating with a restaurant critic every night. A great ego check.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 9, 2017)

Salty dog said:


> Behind my back onion was more difficult.
> 
> I don't want to short-change home cooks. There's a different kind of pressure when you prepare a meal then sit down and share it with the "customers". They may not always give honest feedback but you can tell by their expressions, comments or lack of, how or what they eat, how fast or slow etc. It would be like eating with a restaurant critic every night. A great ego check.



Especially when they are 12 years old. Lots of honest criticism!


----------



## cheflivengood (Jul 9, 2017)

I opened a fast casual 2 years ago after years in fine dining. Since opening in 2015 we have served around 255,000 Stir-fry bowls. Thats 28000 pounds of Antibiotic free chicken breast, 6,000 pounds antibiotic free grass fed and finished flat iron steak and 10,000 pounds extra firm tofu. Around 20,000pounds in house processed broccoli and 15,000# bell peppers. Id say near 2400 gallons of gluten free soy sauce and 1300 gallons of sambal olek.


----------



## panda (Jul 9, 2017)

how many bottles sriracha?


----------



## cheflivengood (Jul 9, 2017)

panda said:


> how many bottles sriracha?



id say about 2300 28oz bottles. All for free on the tables lol.


----------



## panda (Jul 9, 2017)

I order them by the case which is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## parbaked (Jul 9, 2017)

cheflivengood said:


> I opened a fast casual 2 years ago after years in fine dining.
> 
> I just checked out your concept online...very nice!!


----------

